# Best Glute Excercises?



## SJ69 (Aug 15, 2007)

Other than squats.  I am having problems with power at the bottom of my squat and think that strengthening my glutes would help here.  Which of the following is best? (or add one)
1. SLDL
2. Step Ups
3. Lunges.

Also looking for glute exercises for my wife who is now into pilates but will soon start taking advantage of the weight room.  We have no cables other than a lat pulldown, but we do have a leg press/hack squat.
Thanx.


----------



## zl214 (Aug 15, 2007)

I say lunges....
"good mornings" is pretty good too. 

i guess variety is the key.

Just a side note:  I wouldnt teach any of my female friends "good mornings" if I want to focus on my lifts....


----------



## SheLifts (Aug 15, 2007)

one thing you can do is hip raises. (maybe it's not called that) it looks wierd for a guy doing them, but your wife can.

let me see if i can find some pics that descrribe it better than i could.

*que jeopardy music*


(can't find pic)
anywho, lying on your back with your knees pulled up, you basicly bring up your hips off the foor. it really hits the hammies and the lower glute region.

to make it more difficult, add a plate to your hips, or put your feet on something elevated (using a stability ball is really hard for these and works more since you're working on balance too)




if anyone knows what these are really called, let me know.


----------



## Gazhole (Aug 15, 2007)

Glute Ham Raises, Hyperextensions, RDLs, Good Mornings, Kneeling Squats...


----------



## Arnold (Aug 15, 2007)

I would say lunges.


----------



## SheLifts (Aug 15, 2007)

SheLifts said:


> \
> 
> 
> anywho, lying on your back with your knees pulled up, you basicly bring up your hips off the foor. it really hits the hammies and the lower glute region.
> ...



damn,my edit button is gone. i wouldn't say these are the best tho. 
i'd thinkt he best ones were the obvioulsy stated ones.


----------



## vortrit (Aug 15, 2007)

Hip Extensions, reverse hyperextensions, step-up...

Only one I can think of in addition to what has already been said.


----------



## Craig@MS (Aug 15, 2007)

Lunges all day long!!!

cheers


----------



## fufu (Aug 15, 2007)

SheLifts said:


> one thing you can do is hip raises. (maybe it's not called that) it looks wierd for a guy doing them, but your wife can.
> 
> let me see if i can find some pics that descrribe it better than i could.
> 
> ...



That is called a supine glute bridge.


----------



## fufu (Aug 15, 2007)

Deadlifts are front squats will build glute strength as well.

How exactly are you having trouble at the bottom of the squat? What is going on there. There may be other things that can help you other than choosing new movements. You may just need to tweak a movement you are already doing.


----------



## SJ69 (Aug 15, 2007)

fufu said:


> Deadlifts are front squats will build glute strength as well.
> 
> How exactly are you having trouble at the bottom of the squat? What is going on there. There may be other things that can help you other than choosing new movements. You may just need to tweak a movement you are already doing.



I wasn't really going down far enough, a little above parallel, so I built a box to go a little below parallel and now I use that and sometimes a milk crate as guides.  Now, 225 pounds feels like 325 pounds, at all rep ranges my weight has dropped 100 pounds just by going a few inches lower.  So I know my problem is at the bottom of the squat and I heard many times the lower you go, the more you depend on your glutes.  So the logic goes I need more strength from my glutes. Thoughts??


----------



## min0 lee (Aug 15, 2007)

Leg press for me, noticed no one else said this....


----------



## fufu (Aug 15, 2007)

SJ69 said:


> I wasn't really going down far enough, a little above parallel, so I built a box to go a little below parallel and now I use that and sometimes a milk crate as guides.  Now, 225 pounds feels like 325 pounds, at all rep ranges my weight has dropped 100 pounds just by going a few inches lower.  So I know my problem is at the bottom of the squat and I heard many times the lower you go, the more you depend on your glutes.  So the logic goes I need more strength from my glutes. Thoughts??



Ok well, you sound like you are on the right track so far. Other methods for strengthening the bottom portion besides box squats are: bottom position deadweight squat(set the pins at the bottom position and lift the static weight), pause squats(pause for x amount of seconds at the bottom portion of the lift) and ATG squats. All of these should make you feel more comfortable at the bottom position. Also - front squats are a great addition as well. Most people can naturally descend lower with a front squat making you stronger through the entire squat movement ROM.

How is your flexibility? That could be another issue holding you back. The entire body should have a decent level of flexability for deep squats. It helps to you maintain a good spinal position which will help you stay safe and lift more weight. More specific core stabilization training could also help you feel more comfortable in a deep squat, especially if you find your self rocking or tipping near the bottom.


----------



## fufu (Aug 15, 2007)

min0 lee said:


> Leg press for me, noticed no one else said this....



I wouldn't consider this a good choice for his particular scenario.


----------



## SJ69 (Aug 15, 2007)

Thanx everyone for all the responses, I appreciate it.


----------



## CowPimp (Aug 15, 2007)

When unilateral movements are done properly I think they do a great job: lunges, 1-leg squat, bulgarian squats.  

Anything that involves a lot of hip extension will work though: deadlift variations, pullthroughs, hypers, etc.


----------



## Gordo (Aug 16, 2007)

Single leg SLDL and controlled pullthroughs with a focus on the glutes and hams will have you walking funny.


----------

